# wbk temporary files



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

Windows Mail, Windows Live Mail and Outlook Express (I'm not sure about Outlook) create temporary files in the cache folders of the *C:\user\[user name]\appdata\local\microsoft\windows\temporary internet files\content.ie5* folder. They are also created in the *temporary internet files* folders used by Windows in the system environment. By far, the greatest number will be in folders of the users.

I found thousands of files taking up almost 2 gb of file space in my primary [user name] folder.These file names all start with the letters *wbk*. These files can be read in *Notepad* and contain coding information and text from any email you have clicked on.

You can't view these files in Explorer normally because the folder *content.ie5* is a hidden and system file. To view them in Explorer go to *C:\user\[user name]\appdata\local\microsoft\windows\temporary internet files*, click on the that path at the top of the Explorer window and add *\content.ie5* to the end of the path. Do a search (use advanced search and select to show system and hidden files) for all *wbk** files. You will see these files and if you have administrator privileges you can delete them.

I have set up a DOS batch file to run daily and delete all of these *wbk* temporary files by running the batch file in *Task Scheduler*.Be sure to run with the *Highest Privileges* option in Task Scheduler. *NOTE --- RUNNING BATCH FILES WITH ERRORS CAN BE DANGEROUS. DELETED FILES ARE NOT SENT TO THE RECYCLE BIN.
*
The batch file looks like this:

*cd \users\[user]\appdata\local\microsoft\windows\temporary internet files\content.ie5*
*del wbk*.tmp /s
del wbk*_bogus* /s
*


----------

